# St Patricks Day



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Not sure how many Irish people visit this forum but all the same, Happy St Patricks Day!!! 

:tea: Let's pretend that's Guinness


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Today is the first time in ohhh I don't know how many years that I have not been out dancing the night away and toasting St Patrick. In past years Cairo was a great place to celebrate St Patricks day, the Nile Hilton used to bring in a band from Ireland and they would play there for a week, you could get an full Irish breakfast in the morning.. black pudding included.
Harry's pub used to packed shoulder to shoulder with people, I had Irish friends who would invite me to the Irish embassy to celebrate, the list of places to go was endless... am I getting old I ask myself


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Too old... what about the boots and tights and have you thrown those out :confused2:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Today is the first time in ohhh I don't know how many years that I have not been out dancing the night away and toasting St Patrick. In past years Cairo was a great place to celebrate St Patricks day, the Nile Hilton used to bring in a band from Ireland and they would play there for a week, you could get an full Irish breakfast in the morning.. black pudding included.
> Harry's pub used to packed shoulder to shoulder with people, I had Irish friends who would invite me to the Irish embassy to celebrate, the list of places to go was endless... am I getting old I ask myself


maybe something to do with the unrest - put the kybers on a numbers of social events me thinks:confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> maybe something to do with the unrest - put the kybers on a numbers of social events me thinks:confused2:




I wish I hadn't bothered about last night other than meeting your good lady wife, what a waste of time and effort.

Maiden


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I loved the food  (not)

Rejected sudo "Irish food" :eyebrows: and got chips and sausages instead 
Still that was better than some when all food ran out.

Not having to drive and a few beers made up for it - just:clap2:


----------

